# Supersix or not



## sterenco (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi all, first post here. LBS offered me a deal on a left over 2011 standard carbon SS-4 with the FSA K-Force carbon cranks, Components are Rival and wheels are Aksium Race said I could have it for $1440, I currently ride a 2008 six13, my question is, does this sound like a good deal for a 2 year old bike? or should I just use the money and buy a better set wheels for my six13? I know it's a new bike but it's two years old.

Thanks Steven


----------



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

sterenco said:


> Hi all, first post here. LBS offered me a deal on a left over 2011 standard carbon SS-4 with the FSA K-Force carbon cranks, Components are Rival and wheels are Aksium Race said I could have it for $1440, I currently ride a 2008 six13, my question is, does this sound like a good deal for a 2 year old bike? or should I just use the money and buy a better set wheels for my six13? I know it's a new bike but it's two years old.
> 
> Thanks Steven


I too have the 2008 six13. Love that bike, rides like a dream. I bought the 2012 supersix rival last October. Haven't been able to put too any miles on it so far as I'm tits deep in snow but from the few 50 km plus rides I did, I love it. I don't know if the ride s that much different than the six13, but the geometry is certainly more aggressive (race). From what I understand the frames set from year to year is pretty much the same. At that price I think your getting a deal. I would do it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

If it's "new old stock" it's not even a day old. :wink:

I mean, really, who is going to care about the model year? You thinking of re-sale already?

List on this year's SS Rival is something like $2750. IIRC the wheels are Fulcrum 7s. Sounds like you'd be getting this one for about what the dealer paid for it.

If it's your size, I'd say go for it.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

What dealer has it? I will go look at it for you.


----------



## sterenco (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Noelb for the relpy. Did you go with the same frame size in the supersix as your six13?


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a 2006 54cm six13 and now have a 2011 54cm supersix. They fit the same to me.


----------



## sterenco (Dec 11, 2011)

gus68 said:


> I had a 2006 54cm six13 and now have a 2011 54cm supersix. They fit the same to me.


Thanks gus68, I ride a 56cm six13 and it is a 56cm SS that I will be getting the deal on.


----------



## sterenco (Dec 11, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> IIRC the wheels are Fulcrum 7s.



Thanks mpre53, the wheels on the bike he showed me are the Aksium Race I figure the Aksium's and the Fulcum 7s are in the same price range.


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have that same bike, and it's awesome. Honestly, I think 2012/2013 is identical, other than the downgrade crank (it's an FSA now) and uglier graphics.


----------



## sterenco (Dec 11, 2011)

KevRC4130 said:


> I have that same bike, and it's awesome. Honestly, I think 2012/2013 is identical, other than the downgrade crank (it's an FSA now) and uglier graphics.


Thanks KevRC4130, I'm waiting for the ice on my driveway to melt enough so I can get to the bike shop, this supersix is the matte black and really hard to see any decals.


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

sterenco said:


> Thanks KevRC4130, I'm waiting for the ice on my driveway to melt enough so I can get to the bike shop, this supersix is the matte black and really hard to see any decals.



Yup that's the one I have too. At first I didn't like it (I thought the same thing - you can hardly see the decals), but now I have really grown to love subtly. It's a super stealth looking bike!


----------



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

sterenco said:


> Thanks Noelb for the relpy. Did you go with the same frame size in the supersix as your six13?


Had a custom fit for the supersix. Wound up with the same size frame but different stem, crank arm length, seat position. I also got a custom saddle, fit for my sit bones. Huge difference in comfort.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I should try a fitting at some point, I'm just too cheap.


----------



## sterenco (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't get the 2011 SuperSix4 for $1440, I got a 2012 Supersix3 for $1800, it's a real fun bike to ride.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

great deal, was it new or used?


----------



## sterenco (Dec 11, 2011)

It was bought so I guess used, the guys wife told me that her husband rode it one time was almost hit by a car and gave it up. It still had all the stickers on the tubing and brakes and the backside of the crank arms. They were selling it on Ebay for $2300 or make an offer with local pick-up only.


----------



## 98koukile (Mar 15, 2013)

I just missed out on a 2012 Supersix on ebay that went for $1150 shipped with less than 100 miles on it, couldn't believe it went so cheap but nothing I could do while on the clock.


----------



## sterenco (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow!! That would have been a great deal, I'm lovin' every mile on mine.


----------

